# An Unbelievable Find Today: 1938 Hartford / Columbia Co. Made



## Sabocreations (Sep 8, 2008)

An Unbelievable Find Today: 1938 Hartford / Columbia Co. Made

This bike is uncleaned, original, and in great condition! 
Plus the price was UNBELIEVABLE!

I had to share it with you guys! I found it in a basement of an old antique store, with a bunch of other bike stuff.  If anybody has any info on this bike please inform me. Thanks, and Enjoy the photos!


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow thats a killer bike! Just goes to show ya theres still bikes hidden away, just waitin to be found, and thats half the fun!


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Sep 8, 2008)

SCORE!!  Columbia/Westfield bikes are my second favorite... You gotta love the old straight bars... I'd lube it and ride...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like it has a step crank to it.


----------



## Classicriders (Sep 10, 2008)

PM sent...


----------



## Sabocreations (Sep 10, 2008)

Classicriders said:


> PM sent...




PM right back at cha!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 11, 2008)

That's just sweeeet! Much like my Westfield-built Elgin, probably 40-41 with the tan/burgandy paint scheme. ~Adam495079[/ATTACH]"]


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 11, 2008)

Hope I look that good when I'm 70!


----------

